# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Darmen - Artikel

## Agnes574

De Darmen

De darmen behoren vaak tot de meest geteisterde gebieden van ons lichaam. Verkeerde voeding, medicijn gebruik, het gebruik van de pil, schimmels, micro-organismen en stress teisteren de darmen.
De ouder wordende mens ervaart vaak ook heel direkt dat hun stoelgang minder vlot verloopt.
De darm zorgt voor de omzetting en opname van voedingsstoffen èn is een zeer belangrijk uitscheidingsorgaan. Klachten in de darmen resulteren vaak in andere klachten in het lichaam. 

De darmen hebben een directe invloed op de longen, de huid, de lever, de gal, de maag, de alvleesklier, de milt, de neusholten, het hart en indirect op de hypothalamus, de hypofyse, schildklier, bijschildklieren en bijnieren. Kortom eigenlijk wordt het gehele lichaam door de darmen beïnvloed.

Als b.v. eiwitten onvolledig worden afgebroken en regelrecht in de bloedbaan terechtkomen dan kan het lichaam deze onvolledig afgebroken eiwitten zien als indringers en het afweersysteem activeren waardoor er allerlei allergische reakties kunnen onstaan.
Deze onvolledig afgebroken eiwitten geven ook snel gasontwikkeling en een slechte en stinkende stoelgang. De gasontwikkeling op zijn beurt kan weer zorgen voor pijnlijke krampen in het lichaam. En ook wanneer afvalstoffen niet goed meer door de darmen afgevoerd worden dan hopen deze stoffen zich op of zoeken een andere uitweg via de huid. Exceem kan dan ontstaan.

Goed werkende darmen verbeteren de conditie van de huid. 

De darmwand kan zo vervuild zijn dat we dit kunnen vergelijken met een dikke koek. Deze koek verslechtert natuurlijk de opname van voedingsstoffen waardoor zeer essentiële voedingsstoffen het lichaam niet meer in kunnen komen of slecht worden opgenomen. Ook kan de darmwand hierdoor poreus worden en doorlaatbaar voor de grotere eiwitmoleculen. Soms begint zo'n doorlaatbaar stukje darm door te lekken en zien we elders puisten ontstaan.
Onze darm staat ook weer in direct contact met het afweersysteem. Cellen in de darmwand zijn hier een direct onderdeel van.

Erg veel mensen hebben last van hun darmwerking en dan praten we slechts over obstipatie en diarree. Veel meer klachten, zoals boven omschreven, kunnen het gevolg zijn van slecht werkende darmen 

Als we de darmwand in zijn geheel zouden openvouwen en uit zouden leggen krijgen we een oppervlakte ter grootte van een tennisveld te zien. De darmen zijn bij elkaar ongeveer 7 ½ meter lang. 

Niet voor niets noemt de oosterse geneeskunde de darm het begin en het eind van het leven en zal een oosters arts allereerst vragen stellen over de stoelgang. Ook vele westerse artsen en therapeuten zullen in het begin van de behandeling hun aandacht op de darmen richten. Goed werkende darmen worden gezien als de basis voor een gezond leven.

De darmflora

De werking van onze darmen berust voor een groot gedeelte op de aanwezigheid van bacteriën die in evenwicht met ons lichaam leven, de z.g. darmflora. De bacteriën helpen niet alleen mee met de voedselvertering maar reinigen de darmen en zorgen voor afweer van vijandelijke bacteriën, micro-organismen en schimmels (b.v. Candida). Een gezonde darmflora zal al deze vijanden aanvallen en onschadelijk maken.

Maar het gaat nog verder want de darmbacteriën zorgen indirect nog voor:
-Een sterke verhoging van het immuunsysteem. 
-Een ander onderzoek suggereert dat ook het aantal allergische reacties zou dalen. 
-Het positief beïnvloeden van het Cholesterolmetabolisme waardoor er een cholesterol verlagend effect optreedt. 
-Het remmen, direct of indirect, van het ontstaan van darmkanker. 
-Het produceren van bepaalde vitamines. 
-Verbeterde stoelgang. 
-Het bevorderen van de opname van mineralen, met name calcium, zink, ijzer, magnesium, koper en fosfor. 
-De afbraak van lactose, hetgeen van belang is bij lactose-intolerantie. 
-Stimulering van de darmperistaltiek. 
-Fermentatie van onverteerbare voedselbestanddelen. 

Kortom, een gezonde darmflora is van essentieel belang. Echter hebben nog maar zeer weinig mensen een gezonde darmflora. Verkeerde voeding, medicijn gebruik, stress, alcohol, het gebruik van de pil, schimmels en micro-organismen zorgen voor een verstoring van dit evenwicht. 

(Bron: De DBI Zelfhulpgroep 
medinet.be)

----------


## zirus

Je weet er alles van, nu nog het gezonde voedsel voor je darmen. En om beter te worden van een chronische ziekte vergt het wel een speciale aanpak. Even een opzetje?

Het genezend dieet is een dieet in die zin, dat met een optimaal voedingspatroon een robuuste gezondheid wordt opgebouwd, veel chronische ziekten worden afgebouwd en je kunt of in belangrijke mate, of helemaal, genezen.

Hebt je een chronische ziekte, het maakt niet uit welke, dan kan het volgende dieet gevolgt worden, dat zorgt dat u zich veel beter gaat voelen.

Het makersdieet is een evenwichtig dieet, dat voor een optimale gezondheid zorgt. Een juiste balans in voedingsstoffen zal geen nadelige bijwerkingen hebben, zoals bij medicijngebruik vaak wel het geval is. Een afgestemde en juiste voeding zal zorgen dat u zich in enkele weken al stukken beter gaat voelen en u krijgt inderdaad het gevoel dat het weer de goede kant op gaat met uw gezondheid.

De mens hoort niet ziek te zijn of te worden wanneer hij optimaal gezond voedsel naar binnen krijgt. In onze maatschappij zijn talloze automatismen ingebouwd waardoor we dat optimaal gezonde voedsel niet eten maar kiezen voor gemak en smaak en kiezen bijna automatisch voor een slechte kwaliteit. Op langere termijn en soms zelfs in korte tijd kunnen chronische ziekten toeslaan, waar je niet meer vanaf komt zonder begeleiding uit een doolhof van dieten, en de via de reclame "gezonde?" voedingsstoffen.

Dat gezond voedsel de belangrijkste bron van gezondheid is, is al heel lang bekend. Wij in onze wereld van voedselproduktie en, meestal foute, bewerking hebben geen rekening gehouden met onze gezondheid. De link tussen voedsel en gezondheid ligt verder weg dan ooit. In deze wereld waarin we alles verwachten van de medische- en farmaceutische wetenschappen is het aantal zieken en ziekten epidemisch gestegen. Vooral de chronische ziekten slaan toe en kom je hiermee bij een arts dan kan deze weinig anders doen de pijnstillers of andere medicijnen voor te schrijven, die ook weer hun nadelige bijwerkingen hebben. Meestal worden symptomen bestreden en niet de oorzaak.

Alle klachten bij chronische ziekten lijken te herleiden naar darmstoornissen geinitieerd door slecht voedsel. Volgens enkele voedingswetenschappers is bijna alle fabrieksmatig geproduceerde voedsel slecht voor de darmflora. Zij bevatten suikers, koolhydraten, slechte goedkope meest plantaardige geharde (trans)vetten, conserveringsmiddelen, geur-, kleur en smaakstoffen e.a. slechte stoffen. Deze onderhouden een darmflora met foute bacterien en schimmels die er voor zorgen dat z'on beetje alles in ons lichaam fout kan gaan, doordat essentiele stoffen de organen niet kunnen bereiken. Onze darmen raken "lek", en daardoor komen allerlei onwenselijke stoffen in het bloed die verkeerd uitwerken.

Beter is het om producten te eten die de darmflora gunstig ondersteunen, zoals kefir, zuurkool, karnemelk en andere natuurlijke produkten zoals groenten, fruit en vruchten.
Blijf vooral elke dag een halve liter kefir drinken.

Vasten schijnt ook een zeer gunstige uitwerking te hebben voor de darmflora.

Belangrijk voor de eerste zes weken is het mijden van alle voedsel die slecht is voor de darmflora om de goede spijsverterings-bacterien in het darm slijmvlies zich te laten ontwikkelen zodat dit sterk wordt. Drie maanden nadat alle verschijnselen zijn verdwenen kan voorzichtig begonnen worden met het �gevaarlijke� voedsel, maar het blijft oppassen, er kan een overgevoeligheid blijven bestaan. Blijvende schade kan niet worden uitgesloten.

Dus vooral mijden, koolhydraten, suikers, foute vetten. Mijd vooral fabrieksmengsels zoals, margarine, halvarine, braadolie, saladdressings oid. Bijna overal zit suiker, azijn, geharde vetten, conserveringsmiddelen, enz. in.

Man, man wat ben ik weer serieus bezig, het hoog tijd om weer wat te lachen en plezier te hebben doei.

----------

